# Extreme Rookie help for getting mac up and running.



## elliebeck2 (Jul 28, 2012)

I was just given a mac.  I'm not sure how old it is.  When I initially hooked everything up it seemed to be fine.  It prompted me to update the date and time, etc.  Since I didn't have time I just walked away.  When I came back the screen was dark.  Now I can't get the monitor to come on.  When I press the button, it lights up for a second or so and fades out.  I must also report that I have many children capable of pressing buttons or unhooking things when I'm not looking.  I checked all connections and they seem fine.  Maybe it's not connected correctly.  I'm not familiar with the mini mac adapter stuff.  Help?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 28, 2012)

Can you tell us a little more about the Mac that you have?
Is it an iMac (built-in video)? or a laptop, such as a MacBook?
You mentioned something about "mini mac", so it could be a Mac mini? That would have a separate display - the mini is just a small box, where everything connects.
Or, is it a tower (called a PowerMac)
If you have a separate display - is it a flat panel? or an older CRT display (which means that it has a CRT tube, making the screen quite large, and heavy, especially when compared to a flat panel, or LCD display) Which do you have?
One Mac that I use sometimes seems to lose track of the display. If that's what you have, press and hold the power button on the Mac. It will shut off after holding the power button for 5 seconds. You can also simply unplug the power cord, if you need to, at least for this one time. Press and release the power button to turn the Mac back on. That may get you going again.


----------



## elliebeck2 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you for all of the definitions as I am unfamiliar with Macs.  Mine must be a mini Mac. It has a small box in which everything connects. I will try turning it off and back  on.  Embarassing question - the cord that splits from the adapter to the small box -does it matter which USB port you use on the back of the monitor?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 29, 2012)

If that is the adapter for the display connector, then the USB does NOT plug in to the back of the monitor at all. That USB connector will go to the the computer, so the monitor then works as a USB hub. It doesn't make a difference which USB port on your Mac is used for that.
If you have a Mac mini, there is a tiny label that has a serial number, and some other description about the original configuration, such as CPU speed, etc. The label should be on the bottom of the case somewhere.
It would also help if you can describe the computer case a little more, like color, approximate size, etc. You can also look on the internet for help in determining what you have. This wiki should help... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_Mini


----------

